# 2 1/2 year old siameese, on active register



## Katie_Bo (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi we have a 2 1/2 year old caramel point tortie, GCCF registered on active, vaccinated, very good looking cat, who has fallen out with our male cat since he matured. They now fight and she wouldn't let him come anywhere near her even when she is on heat.
Does anyone want her to look after her/ bread from her if they wish? Must be local to Lambourn, as my 10 year old boy would like to come and visit her. If she does have kittens, we would like to have one.

Thank you!
Kat


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't want this to sound harsh, but I do feel as though you are asking a little too much here. Perhaps it's just not suited to this specific area on the forum, I'm not sure. 
To ask for someone to take on a cat is one thing, but to specify they myst be local, to expect your son to be able to visit, and to have one of any kittens, just sounds a bit much to me!
There are so many unwanted cats around right now, that I would expect any cat posted under the cat rescue thread to either be spayed/neutered already, or to be heading that way immediately. As I said, perhaps this is just in the wrong place and you should be asking other Siamese breeders for advice.
My concern would be that someone will think 'hey.. free cat to breed from', and will have no clue about what is best for those animals - Siamese especially need someone who knows what they are doing!
I do appreciate it must be hard to know what to do with fighting cats, but I'm not sure it sounds as though you truly want to let go of her, in which case, you need to think of another solution.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

ok i have sent a pm. I will help get this girl a home via the new rescue i am fostering for and she will be speyed immediatly, however I (and noone else involved in rescue) will offer funds or offer to breed her for another person. If things are as bad as you intimate i would contact her original breeder who if they are any good will want her back immediatly.

If her behaviour issues are as they say they are she should not be bred from anyway.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

oh and i am being very naughty, have tuned out of my lecture on the behaviour of oxygen molecules under heat.... and browsing the forum whilst looking like i'm being attentive and taking notes! YAWN


----------



## Katie_Bo (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi, thank you for your posts!
I didn't think I was asking for too much, considering what a lovely annimal she really is, and how much she is actually worth!

I have now consulted a vet and am going to try feliway to calm the cats down, and hopefully have a nice calm household again.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi

Just something to consider here - if she is 2 1/2 years old and entire and is calling regularly without being mated up she is at greater risk of pyometra - which can be fatal. If you are going to look to take her out to stud please do try to make sure you don't take her to a back yard breeder. A good breeder will ask to see her vaccination certificates, blood test results and will want to check her pedigree to ensure it's compatible with the boy. A stud fee for a decent boy is likely to be around £200+ (I may be wrong here as Siamese is not my breed). If you take her out to stud to a BYB then she could pick up any number of deseases/infections.

If you need help finding a suitable boy go back to her breeder for advice. If a breeder sold a breeding cat to a novice then they should be prepared to mentor/advise them.


----------

